# Used car sell story



## CherylCantrell (Jun 6, 2020)

Happened a few years ago but worth telling. I went to a local dealer to look at used cars for my daughter. I took a few out and liked one. I went back the next day and saw the sales person. I offered a bit less than asking price. He played the game and said I have to go to my manager. We talked more. Another visit to the manager. Finally Game over and we agreed on the price. He wrote it up and I wrote a check for it. I got a receipt and a signed contract. 

As I was getting ready to leave, the salesman asked me to step into the manager's office. The manager gave me a song and dance that while we were dealing, another person had test driven the car with another salesman and came back and offered list price. He said I have to void our deal.

I got upset but maintained my control. I said well I have to make a call. He asked who do you need to call? I replied my lawyer. They could hear me but not the other side of the call. I called and was told he was out but I could get his voicemail. I said I will hold for him. I waited some then I said I am fine Tom, how are you? I said good to hear it. I said I am at so and so (dealer name) and having a problem so I need your help. The sales manager interrupted and said. No problem, the car is yours.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I would have asked for my check returned and demanded that the manager void out the contract in front of me and void out my copy. Next, I would have walked out the door. I would not want to do business with an establishment like that.

Still, if the car worked out to be acceptable, I suppose that you did allright in the end.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

You did the right thing. 
Void a Contract? Not sure that is a thing. Only the contract would say. But the way he folded he knew he would lose.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

There is good reason that used car dealers have such a BAD reputation as POS's !!!

That's why I ALWAYS buy from a private party...


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I bought my first new car in 1989 from Cal Worthington Ford in Long Beach, CA. Cal Worthington is known for its funny commercials in 70's and 80's and I didn't know it was also a smarmy high-pressure dealer... I went through the hoops and got a '89 Ford Escort GT with financing through Ford Motor Credit on what I thought was a pretty good deal. 

I took the car home on a Saturday and on Tuesday I was told FMC declined my purchase and that I would have to go with a different lender that was more expensive of course... I don't remember the details but it was like an extra $80 per month and I mad! I went to my bank (I had decent job for being 19 and a few bucks saved away) so they approved me for the loan and cut me a check to bring to Cal Worthington.

The sales manager claimed that my sales price was $500 higher because the FMC had a $500 discount. I wasn't that clueless and said the bank check was for the amount agreed upon and that has to be the sales amount. The sales manager said I should try to get more from the bank or pay the difference. Nope, I asked for the check back and said I would go buy from a different dealer. He said the check was made out them though and no other dealer will accept it. I didn't care I got up and said I'll walk back to the bank and ask that they cancel the check. By the time I was at the exit the sales manager said they will honor the sale as originally agreed upon. 

That is when I realized I had more power than I thought I did. I said that's no longer good enough I wanted $250 off the price of the car. The sales manager couldn't do that but I got them to give me a cargo net and a bra for the car!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CherylCantrell said:


> Happened a few years ago but worth telling. I went to a local dealer to look at used cars for my daughter. I took a few out and liked one. I went back the next day and saw the sales person. I offered a bit less than asking price. He played the game and said I have to go to my manager. We talked more. Another visit to the manager. Finally Game over and we agreed on the price. He wrote it up and I wrote a check for it. I got a receipt and a signed contract.
> 
> As I was getting ready to leave, the salesman asked me to step into the manager's office. The manager gave me a song and dance that while we were dealing, another person had test driven the car with another salesman and came back and offered list price. He said I have to void our deal.
> 
> I got upset but maintained my control. I said well I have to make a call. He asked who do you need to call? I replied my lawyer. They could hear me but not the other side of the call. I called and was told he was out but I could get his voicemail. I said I will hold for him. I waited some then I said I am fine Tom, how are you? I said good to hear it. I said I am at so and so (dealer name) and having a problem so I need your help. The sales manager interrupted and said. No problem, the car is yours.


I used to walk in on a Tues., Wed., or Thurs.
Tell them i have $x.oo to spend.and im buying a car today.
What can you show me ?

I have gotten the " front line" display 1 owner priced at $3,999.00 for $2,500.00 tax title & license that way.

Every dealer would seem to have 2-3 good choices at my price.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I used to walk in on a Tues., Wed., or Thurs.
> Tell them i have $x.oo to spend.and im buying a car today.
> What can you show me ?
> 
> ...


cash is king. I had dealer want to hold up deal over $75.00 I had 7K in cash ready to make purchase. He wouldn't budge. I knew he paid 3200 at Adesa in Cincy 6 weeks ago for the car. Had 8200 on the window. Told him I wanted 7K out the door taxes, title, etc all included. Said no go for that price. I said no deal and left. Called me a couple days later and said he would do it for 7K if I still had the cash and wanted the deal. I said yes, but I wanted windows tinted now for time wasted. He said I was killing him and taking away from his commission. I asked if some commission is better than no commission. At end of day he begrudgingly sold me car for 7K out the door with tinted windows.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> net and a bra for the car!


Remember the days when cars had bras!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Welcome, Cheryl.
I have always enjoyed wheeling and dealing with car sales people and their managers. As a chauffeur I made deals for my bosses and others. Spending other people’s money is fun. One boss told me that the dealer deserved to make money and I replied, “ Let him make it off the next guy!”
I was dealing with new car agencies, but they have similar tricks. Sometimes someone outside the negotiations blows a hard won deal. Last year I put together a really sweet deal for a private client. But family members claimed to know a broker who could beat anything I could do. She went for it and it cost her an extra $1000. She’s a sweet lady and didn’t want to tell her family that their friend wasn’t giving her the best possible deal.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I would have asked for my check returned and demanded that the manager void out the contract in front of me and void out my copy. Next, I would have walked out the door. I would not want to do business with an establishment like that.
> 
> Still, if the car worked out to be acceptable, I suppose that you did allright in the end.
> 
> Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


Exactly had there been problems with this car this dealer probably would have been a nightmare to deal with.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> Remember the days when cars had bras!


I can't recall the last time I've seen a bra on a car... last one I had was back in 2005 for my 2005 Mazda 6.

You can still buy them though. CARiD has bras for current 2020 models and even has mirror bras... wow. I have to see if we can still get louvers for the rear window as well!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Remember the days when cars had bras!





Fusion_LUser said:


> I can't recall the last time I've seen a bra on a car... last one I had was back in 2005 for my 2005 Mazda 6.
> 
> You can still buy them though. CARiD has bras for current 2020 models and even has mirror bras... wow. I have to see if we can still get louvers for the rear window as well!


I have one on my car, well worth the investment to keep the bugs out of the radiator(s) and keep from getting chips in the paint from tiny rocks and sand spit up from cars in front of me and or passing me.

Once you see the number of bugs it caught in a few days yo realize those would have been in your radiator. Also it has a raised lip on the front edge which helps deflect bugs up and over the windshield reducing the number greatly that hits my window.

Well worth the $60 I spent on it.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Around 3 weeks after I signed a lease contract on a car, the dealer phoned me and said that he had made a mistake on the contract - he said my payment should have been $40/month higher - and that I needed to go back and sign a new contract.

However, the lease cancellation period had ended a few days previously. "No thanks!", I said. "I prefer the contract we signed". He didn't like this and told me that his computer said this that and the other and that I _had_ to sign the new contract. I gave him the handy advice that he should only sign a contract after reading it carefully and making sure that he was happy with its terms, and then I bid him good day.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

This is what a car looks like driving about 15 miles on the highway during the many love bug swarms. I prefer to keep them out of my radiator.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> This is what a car looks like driving about 15 miles on the highway during the many love bug swarms.


Hit the front with Pam cooking spray before you leave home next time.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Damn love bugs. Hated those when we used to live in Florida. Pain in the azz.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

One I walk out of a dealership they are dead to me. No way I ever go back if they try to do me dirty. That's not the same thing as not agreeing to a price, that's normal. But any 'tactic' is a hard out the door forever. Most likely they will be out of business in a year or two and its not like there are no other cars to buy. I'm not looking for a friend when I buy a car, I'm looking to get the best car I can for the least amount of money and aggravation.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Many years ago, maybe 15+ years I changed how I buy cars. I refuse to play the negotiation game. I research what I want and what I will pay for it. One price out the door includes everything no haggling, a simple yes or no is all I want to hear.

This is what I started doing. Go to dealership and test drive different cars until I found what I want. Leave the dealership telling them not sure it is what i want even if it is exactly what I want. Do my research on the value, hidden dealer rebates, and what the cars have been selling for at area dealers. I also research current financing rates to know what the best rate I can get is.

Walk back into the dealership and say this is the car I want, I will pay $xx,xxx for it out the door, I am preapproved for a loan in that amount if you can beat my rate of x.xx% (always 0.25% lower than what I know I can qualify for) I will go with your financing. You have 1 Hour to make the deal happen or I am taking my business else where. I tell the salesman I am set on my price and my time is too valuable to sit there and haggle.

The first time I did this I was nervous as hell, salesman came back with a counter offer and I got up and walked out. Almost got back to my car and he stopped me and said they can make it happen. I ended up with the car at my price and was only there 1 hour and 15 minutes.

I have done this now 6 times for myself and friends and family. Only did not work one time. Dealership would not budge on their price. I ended up getting the same car spec at another dealership 20 minutes away that same day. The original dealership called me back 3 days later saying they could do the deal. Of course I said sorry bought a car that same day elsewhere.

My last car and a car I helped a coworker get was a modified version of this since online inventory and sales has become so popular. Now I search online inventory, pick the VIN# I want, email the dealership my lines from above and see how it goes. After I get their first counter offer I tell them no thanks I'm set on my price I will just contact anther dealership. My last car I actually contacted 4 dealerships and the 4th one said no problem right away when can you come pick it up. I gave them my insurance, and my DL and by the time I got back from the 25 minute test drive all the paperwork was ready to sign. They even beat my interest rate by 0.1% so I went with their financing. Car was fueled up and washed waiting for me to go in under 50 minutes. They even tossed in a SunPass for the the car for tolls.

The car I helped my coworker get was even delivered to her house 45 miles away and they drove her trade in back.


----------



## 33101sundevil (Jul 14, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Cal Worthington Ford in Long Beach, CA. I didn't know it was also a smarmy high-pressure dealer...


&#128563;
You didn't think THIS Guy ⤵ would be a smarmy slap-on-the-back
Used car salesman pathological liar &#129317; ?







CherylCantrell said:


> Happened a few years ago but worth telling. I went to a local dealer to look at used cars for my daughter. I took a few out and liked one. I went back the next day and saw the sales person. I offered a bit less than asking price. He played the game and said I have to go to my manager. We talked more. Another visit to the manager. Finally Game over and we agreed on the price. He wrote it up and I wrote a check for it. I got a receipt and a signed contract.
> 
> As I was getting ready to leave, the salesman asked me to step into the manager's office. The manager gave me a song and dance that while we were dealing, another person had test driven the car with another salesman and came back and offered list price. He said I have to void our deal.
> 
> I got upset but maintained my control. I said well I have to make a call. He asked who do you need to call? I replied my lawyer. They could hear me but not the other side of the call. I called and was told he was out but I could get his voicemail. I said I will hold for him. I waited some then I said I am fine Tom, how are you? I said good to hear it. I said I am at so and so (dealer name) and having a problem so I need your help. The sales manager interrupted and said. No problem, the car is yours.


U successfully played the long game getting what u wanted &#128077;

Most would of done a knee jerk reaction Demaning money, Screaming
and carrying on while ending up taking the bus &#128652; home


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Sadly, it's not just used car dealers that do this type of stuff. Went to go buy a newly released Saturn and made the deal on a Saturday. Drove the car for most of the weekend and on Monday get a call that the dealer has to void my contract because he claims that he put down the wrong model on my contract and my finance rate had changed. I told him that I didn't agree to the new rate, and that I could return the car if he'd like, but expected my trade in vehicle back, and he could figure out what to do with the 500 miles I put on the car. They insist that they had sold my trade-in and that they couldn't return it. I told them that I had a signed contract and that if they wanted to void it, my car would have to be returned or that I'd report it stolen. I asked a friend of mine that drove a volvo at the time to see if he wanted to pretend to be my legal representation. After a few days of them calling me on a daily basis, they insisted that they were able to keep the same finance rate as they had a "good relationship" with the bank.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I was threatened with trespassing and forced to leave a dealership once. I went and looked at a car one weekend and was quoted 21k for it. A couple of days later I picked up one of those weekly car for sale magazines (before internet) and saw the car listed for 17k. I went back the next weekend and they still had the car but someone had broken in and stole the stereo and ripped up the dash. The guy refused to fix the dash or replace the stereo but would do me a favor and knock the price down to 20k. I sat there and kept him busy for an hour and finally asked if 20K was the best he could do. When he said yes I pulled out the magazine and asked why it was listed for 17k then. He was so mad that I knew the price all along and wasted his time that he cursed at me then left his desk. I waited for 5 minutes until a couple of other salesmen came out and threatened me with trespassing. This was at a local well known dealer and he still works at a dealership nearby.



Fusion_LUser said:


> I have to see if we can still get louvers for the rear window as well!


I know you can get them for Mustangs, Camaros, and probably Corvettes.


----------

